# Any Bull Reds Yet?



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have family in town and they want to try and catch some Bull Reds. Any show up yet at High Island or Galveston surf?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

The bull Reds are always there. Throw out some cut Mullet on a circle hook. Thats always a fun time!


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I've fished High Island before but in mid October with success. I just wasn't sure if it was too early for the Bull Run. I guess I'll just have to go chuck some mullet and find out.
Thank for the info..


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

*Commercially available bull red leaders*

I also am big time in the mood for some bull reds. Can anyone recommend a place between Sugar Land and Surfside where some decent bull red leaders that can be tied on with just some simple **** knot can be bought?

I'm gonna drone them out. That part I can do. But all the line to line knots and all that other frustrating **** is beyond me, always has been. ?


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

You can buy leaders, surf sinkers and anything else you may need on eBay. If you're having trouble tying knots go on YouTube, it will show you how to tie any knot that you will ever need to know. Learning the uni and dropper loop first would be my suggestion


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Dawn Patrol said:


> I also am big time in the mood for some bull reds. Can anyone recommend a place between Sugar Land and Surfside where some decent bull red leaders that can be tied on with just some simple **** knot can be bought?
> 
> I'm gonna drone them out. That part I can do. But all the line to line knots and all that other frustrating **** is beyond me, always has been. ?


I have all the stuff and know how to make leaders and such. I got that part.

I am interested in drones, but don't know anything about them. Maybe we should hook up...... (pun intended)


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

You can go to Fishing Tackle Unlimited. One in sugarland on 59 & Dairy Ashf. They have a great selection of whatever you need and give you some advice. Best instructions here in the forum though.
You can make the leaders urself following shch's instructions here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1651106
Now, if you are the ultimate lazy, you can skip the tackle, fishing, cleaning, and cooking and go straight to pappadeux and have a great blackened redfish.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Lets make leaders, is one of the best threads! :cheers:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1651106


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Past couple of days have been good. Cut mullet in the first & second gut, reds from 21" to 27.75". Sea Isle/Terramar beach.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Late morning bite? Thanks for the info..


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

yup, late morning bite... fished from 9-5 for the past 3 days and the bite has been consistent from 11-3. Maybe cause of the full moon?


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

Nots, or knots?
try here. https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

If you are still in hope of learning knots, the link Sniper gave is excellent. Personally I use 3 knots. 
1. Improved Clinch Knot 2. Uni to Uni(double uni) and 3. Rapala Knot. 
That is all I have ever needed. 

The videos are fine if that is your learning style. For me, they move waaaaay too fast and I prefer the step by step pictures to create a mental image that lasts. 

Don't give up. With knots you can keep the presentation simple.


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello,

I'll be making my first Bull Red charter of the year this weekend. Fishing the Jetties and my honey hole 3 miles out this weekend. $450 for up to 6 people bait and tackle included but you are welcome to bring your own. 6 hour trip I have a 26 ft Cat with twin Suzkuki 4 strokes. Leaving out of Kemah but I can pick you up in Galveston if you don't want the long ride down the bay

www.captainbeardcharters.com


----------

